# Sul (de Soul Music"



## turi

Hola a todos y perdonad que me dirija en castellano. El catalán no lo escribo lo suficientemente bien.

Vengo escuchando, en emisoras como por ejemplo, "Catalunya Ràdio", que en los espacios dedicados a la música, como "Geografía Humana", o, "Routing", además de otros, vienen pronunciando "soul", como "sul".

No lo entiendo, ya que no es una palabra de origen francés, y, en catalán, no pronunciamos la "ou" como "u". Hay palabras, como "sou", de sueldo, que no se pronuncian "su".

¿¿Alguien me puede aclarar este misterio??

¡¡Gracias de antemano!!

t.


----------



## ernest_

Com que és una paraula d'origen estranger i no existeix una pronunciació "correcta" en català, tothom la pot pronunciar com li sembli. En aquest cas, és cert que la pronunciació més estesa és "sul". Els motiu no pot ser la impossibilitat de pronunciar un diftong "ou" perquè, com tu mateix dius, hi ha moltes paraules en català amb aquest diftong. Probablement la causa és la creença errònia que en anglès aquesta paraula es pronuncia "sul".


----------



## turi

Pues ja em dirás perqué paguen a asessors... Pèro aixó es un altre tema.

Mil gràcies, ernest_!!

t.


----------



## Doraemon-

En dialecte escocés (anglès, no gaèlic) es pronuncia més o menys així. Tot i que sent una música d'origen nord-americà, la veritat és que no té cap sentit pronunciar-ho així. Seria alguna cosa com 'soul' o 'sool' en tot cas, mai 'sul'. El més lògic en català seria dir "soul".


----------



## turi

Al cap del mès els hi deuen pagar un "su" i, de tant en tant, per esmorzar, es freigexen un parell d'"us". El cas es, que per molta gent, aixó es biblia. Pena de professionals.


----------



## ernest_

També diem "xut", en lloc de "xot" (shot), o "marines" en lloc de "marins". Quan incorporem paraules de llengües estrangeres, a vegades es crea una forma adaptada que no és la més semblant a la paraula en la llengua original. De totes maneres, ningú t'obliga a dir "sul", pots dir "soul" si ho prefereixes. Entenc que estiguis en desacord amb el criteri dels mitjans de comunicació, però.


----------



## Self-taught

La gent confòn el diftong francès ou i el posa en qualsevol idioma estranger com si fos una u. No hi ha cap altra explicació, Turi. La majoria de la gent no sap idiomes estrangers. No és una crítica, només un fet.

Encara recordo com als anys '90 la gent deia Di Gi per referir-se als DJ's, que llavors començaven a posar-se de moda. Recordo que li vaig dir a un amic meu que estava mal pronunciat i em va etzibar "es diu Di Gi i ja està"! Fixa't tu. Uns quants anys més tard aquesta anomalia s'ha corregit i tothom ja diu DiJei. Fins i tot aquell amic. Hehe...
Però són tantes vegades ja, tantes paraules agafades de l'anglès o del francès principalment i hi ha tan poca gent que els sàpiga parlar que quant sento una d'aquests paraules mal pronunciades el primer que penso és que aquella persona no en té ni idea de l'idioma d'on prové la paraula. De vegades no és la pronunciació, sinó el significat real de la paraula estrangera que quant s'adopta tant al català com al castellà canvia totalment. I ja no diguem com traduïen abans els títols de les pel·lícules, etc...

Pfff! Quina parrafada! Perdoneu.


----------



## Self-taught

Self-taught said:


> La gent confòn el diftong francès ou i el posa en qualsevol idioma estranger com si fos una u. No hi ha cap altra explicació, Turi. La majoria de la gent no sap idiomes estrangers. No és una crítica, només un fet. Estem en una terra on la seva gent en més de 40 anys mai ha sabut pronunciar correctament el cognom d'en Johan Cruyff!!!, i ens hem tret de la màniga CrOIff!!!  ...and many more, que dirien en anglès.
> 
> Encara recordo com als anys '90 la gent deia Di Gi per referir-se als DJ's, que llavors començaven a posar-se de moda. Recordo que li vaig dir a un amic meu que estava mal pronunciat i em va etzibar "es diu Di Gi i ja està"! Fixa't tu. Uns quants anys més tard aquesta anomalia s'ha corregit i tothom ja diu DiJei. Fins i tot aquell amic. Hehe...
> Però són tantes vegades ja, tantes paraules agafades de l'anglès o del francès principalment i hi ha tanta poca gent que els sàpiga parlar que quan sento una d'aquests paraules mal pronunciades el primer que penso és que aquella persona no en té ni idea de l'idioma d'on prové la paraula. De vegades no és la pronunciació, sinó el significat real de la paraula estrangera que quan s'adopta tant al català com al castellà canvia totalment. I ja no diguem com traduïen abans els títols de les pel·lícules, etc...
> 
> Pfff! Quina parrafada! Perdoneu.


----------



## turi

Gràcies a tots per les vostres contestas. Agraït!!

t.


----------



## Self-taught

ernest_ said:


> També diem "xut", en lloc de "xot" (shot)...


 Segurament perquè ve del verb to shoot.


----------

